
I'm working on opensource iOS Bitcoin wallet. Anyone can build it and run it - Overtorment
I&#x27;m working on opensource iOS Bitcoin wallet. Anyone can build it and run it (if you care typing a couple of commands on terminal). SegWit-ready; Replace-By-Fee implemented; arbitrary fees. Built with ReactNative &amp; Expo.<p>Heres the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Overtorment&#x2F;BlueWallet Early Alpha, but pretty usable (use it myself in the first place). Still, don&#x27;t store large amounts. Would really love some contributions on the project. Its ReactNative which means Javascript is used a lot, so if you wanted to jump in Bitcoin development - nows the change. Feedback appreciated!
======
bsvalley
Javascript? storing BTC on a mobile phone? Sounds like a receipe for disaster.

------
ejanus
I will like to check it out, but which cryptography algos are you using to
defend users ??

------
hodl
You need someone trustworthy to audit it before anyone runs it.

